# Bombing etiquette question



## At Game7 (Sep 24, 2011)

I see someone on the forum that, IMO, desperately needs his mailbox wrecked but given my limited time on the board I don't have the ability to see addresses.

I know it's against the rules to ask someone else for their address and I have no intention of disrespecting the rules.

Is it wrong to simply PM the person and flat out ask for their address? I don't think this can wait another 60 days.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

You can either go that route or what I did was PM a friend that had access to addresses and ask him to PM the person you want to bomb to see if it was Ok to give out his/her address to a member who has not had 90 days on the forum.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

It's fair game to ask someone personally for their address. Nothing against the rules about that.


----------



## At Game7 (Sep 24, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> You can either go that route or what I did was PM a friend that had access to addresses and ask him to PM the person you want to bomb to see if it was Ok to give out his/her address to a member who has not had 90 days on the forum.


See, this is why I asked. I simply didn't think of this option. Thank you.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Don't mean to thread jack but there is also a roledex that a member keeps. I've never used it and don't know how. Can someone elaborate on this.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Habanolover is the keeper of the roladex - at least ai ' pretty sure of that??

PS - stick to the rules no matter what - good things come to those who wait


----------



## At Game7 (Sep 24, 2011)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> Don't mean to thread jack but there is also a roledex that a member keeps. I've never used it and don't know how. Can someone elaborate on this.


From what I gather you can PM the keeper of the Rolodex and they will give you any address you request as long as they have it. Again, you need to be here 90 days minimum to access this feature.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Rolodex is only valid for members that have been here 90 days, habanolover is also enjoying some time away from Puff at the moment and is inactive right now


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Do we need a new keeper of the roledex? 

I volunteer if it's needed.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Rolodex is only valid for members that have been here 90 days, habanolover is also enjoying some time away from Puff at the moment and is inactive right now


PM the person, that is the only legal way to do it. You loose the element of surprise on the bomb, but the element of surprise of the "can I have your address so I can bomb the s%$t out of you" is priceless. My first bomb I had to ask for the address.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> Do we need a new keeper of the roledex?
> 
> I volunteer if it's needed.


COOL Michael, but cant you already pretty much access anything & any files you want - LOL

that was a compliment BTW


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Send a PM and follow the rules.
Time goes by pretty fast here.

As for the rolodex,,,,,we're working on it....


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> Do we need a new keeper of the roledex?
> 
> I volunteer if it's needed.


LOL that is super sneaky


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Rock31 said:


> You can either go that route or what I did was PM a friend that had access to addresses and ask him to PM the person you want to bomb to see if it was Ok to give out his/her address to a member who has not had 90 days on the forum.


:behindsofa:


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

I think Shawn's suggestion is a little more secretive but still within the rules. If you ask an FOG who then ASKS the would-be target if it is ok to share his or her address on behalf of a third party (i.e.you) I think that would be ok and (as long as it's a little removed from the timing of this post) would still be a surprise as to who is going to f*** their mailbox.

At least I think that would be in line with the rules.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I still say stick to the rules - Bull is right = time goes pretty quickly here


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

It is considered good form if you could to do enough damage to make the recipient need an address change afterwards due to thier residence being unliveable. My 0.02c. :mischief:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> It's fair game to ask someone personally for their address. Nothing against the rules about that.


it's kosher to do that, but that kind of takes the fun out of a sneak attack,doesn't it?

if you really can't wait to blow up this dude,see if you can get access to his address through venues like the Newbie Sampler Trade program or the MAW or PIF forums....

but there is an argument for waiting patiently until you have access to members addresses and then bombing the crap out of him..it would give you time to plan something really awesome and find some really great cigars he loves....part of the joy of bombing is selecting your target and then studying your prey....savor the preparation and anticipation aspects and the execution will be that much more epic.

or,you can just ask someone for the address..whatever method works for you.

good luck with it.


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

I think you got your answer already, but normally when im in doubt i shoot a mod a pm. They normally reply within 12 hours. Good job on making a thread asking about it before breakin a rule and getting in trouble.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Secret option number 3 is to see if that member bombs someone or sends a MAW/PIF and see if the member posting bomb pictures happens to post the box complete with return address. Some guys have gotten addresses that way, but there's certainly no guarantee of that working in a timely fashion. Herfabomber is right about waiting and stalking your prey too. I found that making my bombing presence known at my 3 month mark by bombing the crap out of a few llamas went quite well too...


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

I would just ask another member to ask your target if it's ok if they give out their address. easy, no rules broken and gets the job done


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

You could always ask a 3rd party that has access to addresses and is a friend of yours to forward the bomb for you. No rules are broken and the element of surprise is in tact.


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

Max_Power said:


> You could always ask a 3rd party that has access to addresses and is a friend of yours to forward the bomb for you. No rules are broken and the element of surprise is in tact.


and then you can blame the 3rd party for the bomb and prevent retaliation :smoke2:


----------



## At Game7 (Sep 24, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> but there is an argument for waiting patiently until you have access to members addresses and then bombing the crap out of him.*.it would give you time to plan something really awesome and find some really great cigars he loves*.


I've actually been doing my homework on this one and feel the package needs to leave sooner rather than later.

It can wait and I like the surprise element but I'm also impatient so I'm fighting a great struggle within.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> it's kosher to do that, but that kind of takes the fun out of a sneak attack,doesn't it?
> 
> if you really can't wait to blow up this dude,see if you can get access to his address through venues like the Newbie Sampler Trade program or the MAW or PIF forums....
> 
> ...


*Pete,*
*Not a good idea to suggest a member break the rules.*
*Recommendations like yours just creates problems.*

*There is a reason many FOGS have removed their address from their*
*profile !*

*This is a good rule that protects members.....Respect it !*


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

At Game7 said:


> I've actually been doing my homework on this one and feel the package needs to leave sooner rather than later.


The point here Mark is this: Would the recipient be totally at ease knowing you have their address when you have not been here long? Believe me there is much that can go wrong if a member wants it to & that is why the rules are in place. No criticism here but the rules are there to protect the members, new, old & fossilized. Bide your time & all will be good. :smile:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

At Game7 said:


> I see someone on the forum that, IMO, desperately needs his mailbox wrecked but given my limited time on the board I don't have the ability to see addresses.
> 
> I know it's against the rules to ask someone else for their address and I have no intention of disrespecting the rules.
> 
> Is it wrong to simply PM the person and flat out ask for their address? I don't think this can wait another 60 days.


Many have P.M. me and asked me for my address! Some made up silly reasons in an attempt to hide their actions. Some just came right out with their intent.
The point i am trying to make is that it didn't spoil a thing. A gift is a gift a wonderful transaction between BOTL!


----------



## LLave (Oct 21, 2011)

I totally understand the impatience. As a newbie who has recently discovered the world of Puff and bombs, i totally get it. Bombing is such a cool aspect of this community and looks like so much fun, waiting for it feels like being a kid waiting for Christmas... without a chocolate calender. 
I cant wait until I have reached bombardier residency status. I am really looking forward to unleashing a few bombs.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

asmartbull said:


> *Pete,*
> *Not a good idea to suggest a member break the rules.*
> *Recommendations like yours just creates problems.*
> 
> ...


sorry,Al...didn't really mean it seriously...just a bad joke...we have rules for good reasons and all Puffers should respect those rules

I was serious about waiting the 90 days...but,sometimes being a wiseass gets the better of me.


----------

